# Activator Bilder laden



## Gast2 (6. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

wie lädt man Bilder in einem Plugin,so funktioniert es doch ist es richtig?


```
final Image inactiveImage = Activator.getImageDescriptor(
                    "pfad").createImage();
```

Gruß


----------



## Gonzo17 (6. Okt 2009)

Klar, was sollte daran falsch sein? :bahnhof:
Ich nutze das immer so und hab damit auch keine Probleme gehabt bisher.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Okt 2009)

Nur dran denken alles was man auf diese Art erzeugt entweder zu Cachen oder zu disposen.


----------



## Gast2 (6. Okt 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Nur dran denken alles was man auf diese Art erzeugt entweder zu Cachen oder zu disposen.



jop des ist klar =)

hab halt nur gesehen wo ich den FilterdTree anschaute, dass die Bilder anders geladen/erzeugt haben.


----------

